# Berlin International Film Scoring Contest



## Woodie1972

Sent out my submission today (fingers crossed).

Anyone else here participating in the contest? Would love to see your version of 'Wrapped'.


----------



## Loïc D

I did but I’m not sure that the submitted works are allowed to share, even among participants.
I wouldn’t want to be dropped because of a stupid right infringement...


----------



## Woodie1972

Same thoughts here: no earlier then after the final. But then it would be nice and interesting to see how everybody composes his/her music for the exact same movie.


----------



## dgomezcomino

Just submited my score, too! Waiting to see your works. Good luck for everyone!


----------



## Illico

Waiting for the final countdown...


----------



## Loïc D

Good luck to everyone.
I’d be happy to share my score if it’s possible afterwards.
This one took me too long to do due to BF/Christmas buys and late changes.


----------



## Counterpointer

Me too! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Adam Takacs

I also submitted my composition. Good luck for everyone! I love this little film, very beautiful and a real intellectual nourishment.


----------



## silouane

Done


----------



## raceyou

Entered as well! I really enjoyed working with the film. Excited to hear everyone's interpretation once they're safe to share


----------



## Gary Williamson

I'm in. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Barmey

Good Luck Everyone! When are the results announced again?


----------



## raceyou

Barmey said:


> Good Luck Everyone! When are the results announced again?



10 finalists announced February 7, top 3 winners announced March 1. Good luck all!


----------



## Woodie1972

Unfortunately my submission didn't make it to the final. Congratulations to the people who were selected!


----------



## Illico

Congratulations to :

Julien Casel
Ching-Shan Chang
Mehdi El Morabit
Artem Gribov
Anja Lobnik
Ioannes Papanikolaou
Simone Pucci Rocco
Lucas Safaru
Jan Šléška
Kevin Queille


----------



## TechHarlan

Illico said:


> Congratulations to :
> 
> Julien Casel
> Ching-Shan Chang
> Mehdi El Morabit
> Artem Gribov
> Anja Lobnik
> Ioannes Papanikolaou
> Simone Pucci Rocco
> Lucas Safaru
> Jan Šléška
> Kevin Queille



Thanks! I really didn't expect that!


----------



## Illico

It seems that the "Wrapped" video could not be shared on Youtube channel due to rights content ID protections. So we'll not compare all our interpretations...

EDIT: link to my submission:


----------



## Woodie1972

Maybe we can try Vimeo? This channel is better for copyright videos


----------



## Gary Williamson

Woodie1972 said:


> Maybe we can try Vimeo? This channel is better for copyright videos



Saw someone on FB try to link their version on YT and Vimeo, blocked both times. Can we post on our personal websites? I'm afraid, oh, and congrats to the finalists!


----------



## Woodie1972

That's a pity, normally Vimeo is easier with copyright video, but this one seems to be protected very well. My website is very basic, video's are YouTube links, so that's no option for me. New site is planned, but will take some time.


----------



## TechHarlan

Woodie1972 said:


> That's a pity, normally Vimeo is easier with copyright video, but this one seems to be protected very well. My website is very basic, video's are YouTube links, so that's no option for me. New site is planned, but will take some time.



Maybe after they will communicate the 3 winners it will be possible to upload?
I'm very glad to be in the 10 finalists btw, I'm looking forward to share my composition with you!


----------



## Loïc D

For the record, Marco di Stephano posted his entry on Vi-C in a separate thread and I’ll post mine here too soon.

Only the video is copyrighted but the soundtrack still belongs to the composer (Marco asked).
So you can post your soundtrack as long as it contains only the sound or a different video track (like Marco did).

Ok, we’re loosing most of the interest without the video, but I’m sure all participants still have the video in mind quite accurately.


----------



## Loïc D

Here was my entry.
Again, comments, criticism and sarcasms are welcome !



Libraries used are mentioned on SoundCloud page.


----------



## dgomezcomino

In other forums I shared via dropbox link. I know it's not same but it's the only way I can do it. Here's is my entry!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhsmsf39wj99gwv/Wrapped DGC.mp4?dl=0

Comments are welcome!


----------



## Gary Williamson

Judges must have had a tough choice, good job eveyone! Here's mine via a google drive link, SFX are one of the 3 they supplied. 
Delete if not allowed, not sure, if I go missing you'll know why, lol


----------



## Illico

LowweeK said:


> Here was my entry.
> Again, comments, criticism and sarcasms are welcome !


Nice work. You made the choice of a dark style from beginning until flowers bloom, ok, but the "guitar" instrument entring at 02:11 was too strange for me. After that, we used similar lines during building falling.Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Illico

dgomezcomino said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhsmsf39wj99gwv/Wrapped DGC.mp4?dl=0
> Comments are welcome!


Like the first minute, then also like the string harmonies (positive on) when nature grow up. I also like the motif and the newer cycle at the end. From everything I've heard so far, you could have been a finalist contender.


----------



## dgomezcomino

Illico said:


> Like the first minute, then also like the string harmonies (positive on) when nature grow up. I also like the motif and the newer cycle at the end. From everything I've heard so far, you could have been a finalist contender.



Thank you for your listening!


----------



## Illico

Congratulations to the 3 Award Winners:
1st Prize Winner: Kevin Queille (Switzerland)
2nd Prize Winner: Mehdi El Morabit (France)
3rd Prize Winner: Julien Casel (France)


1st Prize Winner: Kevin Queille


2nd Prize Winner: Mehdi El Morabit


3rd Prize Winner: Julien Casel


----------



## Loïc D

Those 3 are damn good !!!

Lots of details, fine orchestration, room for FX. This teaches me a lot for sure, now that I compare to my modest entry.

Congrats to the winners !
I’ll sure attend next year since I learned so much in the process (and kicked my a.. to produce something).


----------



## TechHarlan

Congratulation to the winners!



This was my entry, I am one of the 10 finalists.
Enjoy!


----------



## Maxfabian

Simone95 said:


> Congratulation to the winners!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my entry, I am one of the 10 finalists.
> Enjoy!



Nice! Congrats to top 10 May I ask you how you could upload the film to Youtube? When I try the sound dosen`t work.. hm?

Cheers!


----------



## VinRice

Sound design and engineering on the winner was top-notch. Fair play.


----------



## silouane

My contribution to BISFC. Congrats to the winners


----------



## Zero&One

VinRice said:


> Sound design and engineering on the winner was top-notch. Fair play.



Yeah, had me glued all the way through. Very impressive


----------



## Illico

Maxfabian said:


> how you could upload the film to Youtube? When I try the sound dosen`t work.. hm?


The video source should be a MP4 format with AVC/H264 video and AAC audio. On Windows, you can use free Movie Maker (perso I used ffmpeg).
For this particular project, you could not upload this video, due to copyrights restriction.


----------



## dgomezcomino

Congrats to the finalist! Very beautiful works!


----------



## PeterBaumann

Really enjoyed watching these, although several seem to have been hit by copyright issues which is a shame. Congrats to everyone who took part!


----------



## Moquan

Here was my entry to the Berlin International Film Scoring Competition. Thank you to all that shared! It was great to hear not only the winning entries, but others in this community as well!



I chose to only do the audio to try and avoid the copyright issue.


----------



## Jan Sleska

Happy to be selected as one of 10 finalists of Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2019. It was fun!
To avoid breaking copyrigh law, I have made this presentation video with my music composition.


----------



## raceyou

Great job everyone! There's so much stylistic variety and great writing, it's awesome.

Testing out linking my submission from Google Drive... comments/critique welcome if it works


----------



## Illico

raceyou said:


> Great job everyone! There's so much stylistic variety and great writing, it's awesome.[/MEDIA]


You have made the choice of the dark atmosphere, very nice performance, but I think it does not really fit the film here, where we expected some hopes or expectations, clarity or lightness, something with life growing, I beleive. Thanks for you sharing.I'm glad to ear other entries.


----------

